# Silvia brew stat - dimensions???



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Can anyone with a new-ish Silvia (the ones with the stats strapped to the top of the boiler rather than screwed into it) tell me the dimensions of the actual thermostat itself (or the actual silver coloured metal cylinder)??

Diameter and height in mm would be really really useful - and may help me to make my Pt100 PID sensors available for these machines.

Many thanks for any help.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

MrShades said:


> Can anyone with a new-ish Silvia (the ones with the stats strapped to the top of the boiler rather than screwed into it) tell me the dimensions of the actual thermostat itself (or the actual silver coloured metal cylinder)??
> 
> Diameter and height in mm would be really really useful - and may help me to make my Pt100 PID sensors available for these machines.
> 
> Many thanks for any help.


14mm diameter, 12 mm deep


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

That was quick - thanks very much indeed!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

and... quick followup question... how much of it is metal (the bottom section) and how much is plastic (above it)?

Just trying to work out how I can make em and get a Pt100 sensor in there - and whether I should use brass (which I think is my preference, esp as mounted on brass boiler) or aluminium...

...also trying to figure if it makes any difference if the whole thing is metal - or whether it'd be better to use a metal disc and then plastic insulator (as the thermostat does). Current thinking is that it's heating up god knows how much brass already, so a few extra grams shouldn't make much difference either way.

Ta for the help @oursus - much appreciated.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry - answered that just before I went to bed, these are a campini ty60, 100c non-reset, never taken a pair of pliers to one of these specifically... I guess I've always thought an insulator is generally chosen over a conductor for a reason... I do know that these are WAY overpriced (stats to that spec should be a couple of quid max) but if you want to replace like for like, then that is what you have.

What sort of advantage do you anticipate from a different sensor?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I anticipate it being a lump of metal with a Pt100 sensor in it for PID control of the boiler 

Thanks for your help so far.


----------

